# Fishing/Tackle center for paddleboard



## Breeze Fabricators

Mounts to board with 2 inch cinch strap. Also has mounts for LED flounder lights. I'll finish thier design soon. Working on a waterproof battery pack.
Also has cup holder and live bait bucket mount!! A catch bag mounted under cooler.


----------



## Worn Out

*Getting,,,,*

,,,real close ! After seeing this, I am about out of excuses to get set-up like that..Nice job Tim.


----------

